# [aplikacje] terminal z tabami dla fluxboxa (np.)

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

Poszukuję jakiegoś terminala dla fluxboxa z zakładkami, bo jakoś niewygodnie mi się pracuje z kilkoma xtermami otwartym:/

Znalazłem coś tekiego jak greenT, ale wykłada mi się:/

http://forgeftp.novell.com//greent/homepage/news.html

```

greent

/usr/bin/greent: line 1: ﻿#!/bin/sh: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

GreenT: Failed to load configuration from /home/konrad/.config/GreenT/config.xml using defaults

Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libtomboy

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) Tomboy.XKeybinder:tomboy_keybinder_init ()

  at Tomboy.XKeybinder..ctor () [0x00000] 

  at GreenT.MainWindow.RegisterHotkey () [0x00000] 

  at GreenT.MainWindow..ctor (GreenT.Config config) [0x00000] 

  at GreenT.GreenT.Main (System.String[] args) [0x00000
```

Ma ktoś inne sugestie co do takiego terminala?

Btw, czy da się zrobić w xtermie przeźroczyte tło? Od czasu modularnych x'ów moge uzyskać tylko czarne tło.

----------

## ro-x

wyprobuj Eterm'a, ja go zawsze z fluxem uzywalem. Niestety zakladek nie ma.

----------

## kfiaciarka

ale ja mam unikod i w etermie są krzaki,i jakoś mi eterm nie odpowiada;)

----------

## ro-x

masz racje, zapomnialem napisac ze Eterm z unikodem ni w zab nie gra ;/

----------

## Gabrys

aterm, próbowałeś?

BTW. wykłada się, bo nie masz /bin/sh?

----------

## Chaos Engine

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ale ja mam unikod i w etermie są krzaki,i jakoś mi eterm nie odpowiada;)

 

no to sprawdź unicode-rxvt

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> aterm, próbowałeś?
> 
> BTW. wykłada się, bo nie masz /bin/sh?

 

Aterm z unikodem nei działa. A propos bin/sh

```

ls -la /bin/ | grep bash

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  662844 gru 16 10:16 bash

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 gru 16 10:16 rbash -> bash

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 gru 16 10:16 sh -> bash
```

----------

## Gabrys

Fajny ten greent, spróbuj ebuilda stąd: http://ftp4.novell.com/greent/releases/0.9/greent-0.9.ebuild

----------

## kfiaciarka

ale ja mam wersje 0.9.1 i się nei chce odpalić:/

W urxvt dało się taby zrobić :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> After some time of search i found rxvt-unicode.
> 
> With compiled in perl support you can start it with:
> ...

 

----------

## gnu_feliks

mrxvt posiada zakladki ale nie wspiera unicode :/ dlatego uzywam urxvt i polecam ma wsparcie dla unicode.

----------

## qermit

A ja polecam konsole (z kde), ma zakładki, ma unicode - żyć nie umierać

a co sądzicie o multi-aterm

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *qermit wrote:*   

> A ja polecam konsole (z kde), ma zakładki, ma unicode - żyć nie umierać
> 
> a co sądzicie o multi-aterm

 

ja tez lubie konsole pod kde ale pod fluxboxa ona sie nie nadaje.

----------

## vermaden

ja polecam gnu screen z jakimkolwiek terminalem, u mnie chwilowo xterm:

http://vermaden.proplayer.pl/gfx/screenshots/vermaden-2006.12.28.png

lista okien na dole, mozna sobie jeszcze inne rzeczy powstawiac, ja mam chwilowo load i date.

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> http://vermaden.proplayer.pl/gfx/screenshots/vermaden-2006.12.28.png 

 

vermaden, jakiego stylu do fluxboxa używasz??

----------

## kfiaciarka

wyglada na handwritten czy coś w tym guście

http://tenr.de/styles/searchstyle.php?stylename=hand

----------

## vermaden

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> vermaden, jakiego stylu do fluxboxa używasz??

 

to swell_dark:

http://tenr.de/styles/styles09.php?a=styles#swell_dark

polecam tez bean:

http://tenr.de/styles/styles012.php?a=styles#bean

----------

